# Oval Office Tonite?



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone going? It's our first week here and I'd like to put some names to the faces.


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

What time? I live about 1 mile from there so ill stop by


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I wont be there tonight, going to a concert......but will be there next week for sure!


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

6:30pm


----------

